# Brochure/Mailing to be sent to local schools



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I was wondering if you would mind looking over the brochure/mailing insert that I want to send to the schools around me. I did it with SanMar's Design Center.

What do you think? Any changes or suggestions?

I would include this with a brief letter introducing myself and my business.

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Instead of using "I", try using "We". 

"We have hundreds of templates..." sounds like an actual business rather than just some random guy with a heat press.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents worth...

On the front:
- I agree with Tippy, I think switching from I "We" is a good idea.
- Change your tag line from Helping you celebrate life's special events to Helping you celebrate your school events.
- Change the line that begins with "Why should you choose..." to "Why you should choose Team Spirit Tees for your school's custom tees, hoodies, and other apparel needs," or maybe "Five great reasons to choose Team Spirit Tees for your school's custom tees, hoodies, and other apparel needs."
-Drop the word "hand." Just say deliver. Don't think hand-deliver is needed.
- Drop the QR code and assoicated text. And, center your contact information at the bottom of the page.

On the back:
- For Meg Cancino tribute - capitalize the c in coordinator.
- Remove the QR info at the bottom of the page and center your contact info.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BigDon (May 8, 2013)

In addition to the comments made above, I would also consider removing the name of the school at which the principle works and refer to her as "High School Principal" (or whatever level of school she is at.) She might not appreciate being inundated with phone calls wanting to "chat" about Joe and his business! I would also make sure I had on-file a copy of a release/authorization to permit you to use a person's name and/or photo in your advertising literature.... just my two-cents worth!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Your email address on the 2nd page looks truncated. Also, why do you have a dot Com domain but use a comcast.net email? It screams that you are small time. 

I pretty much agree with everyone else except for the QR codes. I don't have a problem with those.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am making changes and I will repost it when done.

On a side note, if I am a sole prop and sometimes my kids help me, can I be considered "family-owned"? And, is it a benefit to be known as family-owned?


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

jleampark said:


> And, is it a benefit to be known as family-owned?


It really depends upon who you are pitching to....some people prefer to deal with large corporations. You may get better mileage out of "Locally owned".


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

tippy said:


> It really depends upon who you are pitching to....some people prefer to deal with large corporations. You may get better mileage out of "Locally owned".


Thanks. I like the sound of that better.


But, there is a trophy shop near me that puts funny sayings on their billboard. Up now is:

Family owned since 1990.

You shut up. No! You shut up.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Is this better...?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks great! Way to go, Joe.


----------



## ksergentakis (Nov 1, 2012)

I would calm down the background and the lettering(very busy) kind of hard on the eyes. And that takes away from the message in my humble opinion. I would want to look just a little corporate (people feel comfy with bigger companies). I would stress how you are local with high quality and quick turnaround stressing that they can deal with a person not a computer template. Personal service would be the selling point that makes you stand apart from companies just selling on price. I never want a customer that I sold on price alone. One question on your website there is another company's video or is that your company also?


----------



## BigDon (May 8, 2013)

Joe,

GREAT! Go for it!


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

ksergentakis said:


> I would calm down the background and the lettering(very busy) kind of hard on the eyes. And that takes away from the message in my humble opinion. I would want to look just a little corporate (people feel comfy with bigger companies). I would stress how you are local with high quality and quick turnaround stressing that they can deal with a person not a computer template. Personal service would be the selling point that makes you stand apart from companies just selling on price. I never want a customer that I sold on price alone. One question on your website there is another company's video or is that your company also?


First, about the video -- that is Transfer Express's video about Easy Prints which they allow their dealers to use. I use Transfer Express for a lot of my design templates.

Next, I tinkered a little more. Changes include:


background is lighter (50%)
4th bullet is changed to emphasize "locally owned and operated"
Thanks for all the input.

Joe


----------



## ksergentakis (Nov 1, 2012)

Much better. Just make sure your pictures are 300 dpi for printing.


----------

